# Birth Control Pills and IBS



## Lorraine (Jan 21, 2002)

I started having problems (D) a year ago after being placed on low dose birth control pills (Mircette) for perimenopause symptoms. The first time I had problems I thought I was not going to make it to work as the urge to go was so strong. I looked up the side effects on the patient insert when I got home that evening, but saw no mention of GI problems. I kind of let the idea go that my new "problems" had anything to do with the pills until after all the diagnostic tests this fall. I again started thinking the cause was from the pills when I noticed references in more indepth literature on the Internet to "carbohydrate intolerance" and colitis. My Gyn says it couldn't be the pill but could be the fluctuating hormones from perimenopause. By way of history, not sure it was IBS but 26 years ago under a lot of stress I had a period of about 9 months with simple diarrhea. No bloating, no pains, no gassiness. That problem resolved and I had no problems for 26 years until I started the pills. The symptoms this time have increased with time. Anyone ever heard of BC pills causing IBS or IBS-like symptoms? Thanks!


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Yup, it can happen. However, for others, the BC pill makes the symptoms go away. It's very individual. You may find switching to a different pill helps, you may not.I know that doesn't help much, but if you do a search on the main board for contraception or pill you're get a range of threads on the subject. We've discussed it at length several times.







Good luck!


----------



## MandaC (Nov 29, 2001)

I have noticed that when I take BC that have different dosages, the symptoms get worse. I swing back and forth between D and C right before my period. I also can't tell what is IBS and what is PMS in cramps. And I have a history of ovarian cysts, so that adds another dynamic to the loveliness. With last month's PMS, I thought I was going to pass out at work. I started a new BC this month. We'll see how it goes.







Hopefully it won't be worse. I think that you just need to experiment to find the dose/brand that works best with your hormones. (Or have an employer that will let you curl up in bed for a week every month.)


----------

